# clones during flowering



## Zappa (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey everyone... I waited too long to take a clone now the only spot I have has a bud on it.. it is right on top and I need to top it anyway...  if I do take it should I leave it in the 12/12 cycle or put it in veg  thanks  Z


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

put it in to veg let it root well its going to take a while to do it but it can happen then just vegg away


----------



## Weeddog (Dec 4, 2007)

you will probably get a lot of shoots out from the center of that bud,  will make a killer bushy plant.  it will take longer to root but it will, eventually.


----------



## Zappa (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool It will help all the mini- buds under it when I do it.. THis is my first grow with HPS and my new cabinet.   JUst put the lights together for the flowering side with some seedlings so all is going well... Z


----------

